# 76376 and 76377



## peeya (Apr 24, 2012)

Can some one please let me know what "base imaging procedure codes" needs to be billed in addition to the 76376 & 76377 cpt codes..


----------



## donnajrichmond (Apr 24, 2012)

peeya said:


> Can some one please let me know what "base imaging procedure codes" needs to be billed in addition to the 76376 & 76377 cpt codes..



CT scans (but not CTAs), MRIs (but not MRAs), ultrasound, angiogram S & I
NOT PET or any other nuclear medicine code.


----------



## peeya (Apr 25, 2012)

Can 93307 or 93306 be the base imaging procedure codes? My Doctor wants to do a 3 dimensional echo of the heart.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Apr 26, 2012)

peeya said:


> Can 93307 or 93306 be the base imaging procedure codes? My Doctor wants to do a 3 dimensional echo of the heart.



Yes, if 3D reconstructions are done and documented then you can code 76376 or 76377 with echos.  Echocardiograms are, after all, ultrasounds of the heart.


----------

